# Gaggia Achille



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

Not mine unfortunately. I was asked if i could fix a leak on this (a not uncommon occurrence apparently). Interesting HX design with 58mm group head. Now finished and awaiting collection, sitting looking pretty on top of the bookshelf for now. Does anyone know if the piston seals are still available? He told me that he had bought four of these new for £1,000 when they were discontinued and were sold off. No, he doesn't have any left - I asked ?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Looks like a La Pavoni on steroids!


----------



## Nikko (Aug 20, 2014)

Don't know if seals are still available but the Achille is complete junk. I had my hands on two and both were leaking from the start so the problem is more serious than worn seals.


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

The sealing arrangement around the HX system seems very poor but not leaking now. There seems to be a lot of slippage when pulling a shot which could be the piston seals or the non return ball valve in the piston leaking. I have read that La Pavoni seals fit but don't want to order any in case they don't fit and it isn't my machine.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Norvin said:


> The sealing arrangement around the HX system seems very poor but not leaking now. There seems to be a lot of slippage when pulling a shot which could be the piston seals or the non return ball valve in the piston leaking. I have read that La Pavoni seals fit but don't want to order any in case they don't fit and it isn't my machine.


Above you say "I've read that La Pavoni seals fit".

On your OP you say that it has a 58mm group, but the Pavoni group is 49mm or 51mm.

Are you saying that the piston is the same as used on an LP, however the group is bigger? Does the machine have some sort of inner group sleeve to accommodate that?


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Above you say "I've read that La Pavoni seals fit".
> 
> On your OP you say that it has a 58mm group, but the Pavoni group is 49mm or 51mm.
> 
> Are you saying that the piston is the same as used on an LP, however the group is bigger? Does the machine have some sort of inner group sleeve to accommodate that?


 Yes, but not a sleeve, the piston runs in an inner plastic chamber that pushes water through the HX system, so the piston is only ever in contact with cold water.


----------

